# '47 Hextube



## TR6SC (Dec 30, 2016)

This thread started a couple of weeks ago in another area of CABE. This is really where it belongs. I bought this Silver King in the '80s. I was always too broke to chrome plate it, and I didn't know how to polish metal.  Well, I'm still too broke to chrome plate this bike, so I dipped it into liquid Mercury. Check this out. I made the little rivets out of small stainless bolts!


----------



## momona (Dec 30, 2016)

Curious.... How much were these hextube's going for in the 80's... Of you don't mind.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 30, 2016)

The mercury won't last is as toxic as hell.  Please keep kids away from it at least.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 31, 2016)

momona said:


> Curious.... How much were these hextube's going for in the 80's... Of you don't mind.



Funny that I have forgotten. I do remember that it was pricey, but everything was for me.  Seems like maybe $300. The old money makes no sense in today's economy. It took a lot of work to make that kind of money. It was back when the Dow Jones had broken 1000 only 8 or 9 years earlier. That number was like breaking the 4 minute mile. Let's just say you could buy a lot of loaves of bread with that money.


----------



## momona (Jan 2, 2017)

Google says that is the equivalent of about a $1000 today.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 2, 2017)

momona said:


> Google says that is the equivalent of about a $1000 today.



What are they going for today? Back then you could pay your rent with $300. What does rent cost now? Inflation suggests that the increase in value often is a decrease in the initial investment. The skyrockets of today are the investments we should have made. The VW van, or the 356 Porsche would have made us money. I sold an oddball high wheel in 1994 for $8000. I bought one of the same in 2015 for $6000. Whoever bought that bike back then is not keeping up with inflation. And what will my $6000 turn into in 20 years? Who knows? The point, I believe, is in the emotional investment. The years of ownership outweigh a loss or gain in dollars. What's a Wingbar frame worth? There's one on eBay for $2500. Is that a month's rent?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2017)

I think for a really nice one that is correct to include a real deal headlight about $2k would be the upper limit. Although always a popular bike it seems to me the market for these has cooled in the past few years. I know some will point to the poor specimen that sold at Copake a few years ago for $5k but I consider that an anomaly. That bike was bought by the BMA who overpaid for a lot of stuff. I don't believe you can apply a linear inflation model to collectibles because of a lot of variables. The Bluebird is a good case in point. 20 years ago these brought around $12k which is just about what they bring now. Some of the more obscure stuff has found greater appreciation in recent years e.g. Huffman Safetys and Super Streamlines. Personally I don't look at bikes, or any of my collectibles, as investments. Thats why I have a 401k, IRAs, and stocks. Sure, at the end of the day I would like to see something back to leave to my heirs but this is a hobby meant for enjoyment. Worrying about whether I'm going to get my money back saps the fun out of it! V/r Shawn


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 2, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I think for a really nice one that is correct to include a real deal headlight about $2k would be the upper limit. Although always a popular bike it seems to me the market for these has cooled in the past few years. I know some will point to the poor specimen that sold at Copake a few years ago for $5k but I consider that an anomaly. That bike was bought by the BMA who overpaid for a lot of stuff. I don't believe you can apply a linear inflation model to collectibles because of a lot of variables. The Bluebird is a good case in point. 20 years ago these brought around $12k which is just about what they bring now. Some of the more obscure stuff has found greater appreciation in recent years e.g. Huffman Safetys and Super Streamlines. Personally I don't look at bikes, or any of my collectibles, as investments. Thats why I have a 401k, IRAs, and stocks. Sure, at the end of the day I would like to see something back to leave to my heirs but this is a hobby meant for enjoyment. Worrying about whether I'm going to get my money back saps the fun out of it! V/r Shawn



Amen.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 2, 2017)

In 1947 the Silver King came with fender rivets that cost almost nothing. Today 8 of them cost me $15! AND, I had to polish them myself. Good value.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Yea and I think a set of the 'acorn' axle nuts are about $70! V/r Shawn


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 7, 2017)

I've finally got the stainless fenders polished to a reasonable finish. That is, the front fender. I've got the ugly scratches out by sanding up to #600 and then buffing. Talk about miserable work, yuk!
I then went to work on the sloppy Monark suspension. Using 0.015 Mylar shims from the hardware store, I took out all the slop in the two pivots at the front axle. And then there is the poor interface between the fender stays and the fender. I made some leather shims that were tapered to buffer the inaccurate interface. The rivets were starting to suck a crater into the fender. Lastly, don't get weird children, I  made four small stainless washers that keep the pivot bolt nuts from scratching the forks. Very small. Hard to see they're even there.
These minor modifications should make this Silver King up to today's super tolerances! Maybe I'll fill the hex tubes with helium to make the bike lighter! Perhaps I'm going too far, but I want this bike to ride smoothly.and quietly.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 8, 2017)

You can see the little washer behind the pivot nuts, but the Mylar spacers don't show. They are only 0.015"


 The stainless polished up pretty nicely.


The leather shim filled the gap. On the one that goes to the top, I sanded the leather to a taper since the fender stay  doesn't touch flat. 

 This pic shows the fender stay meeting the fender at an odd angle. When tightening the rivets, the stainless was starting to dimple. The leather fixed this problem.






All that is left before the maiden voyage is to polish the rear fender, mount it, and the rear wheel. Then, it's off to the local café with my grandson for that long awaited hot chocolate. He's only 13, so I don't know what he thinks about riding a 70 year old bike. Hopefully he'll love it!


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 9, 2017)

When I say all that's left, it's a lot. I have just finished sanding with #320 wet with soap. Minimum for me will be 400, 600, 800. Basically all day. I'm trying to get that "Silverware" look. The reflection that is so good, you can see the image of a monkey!


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 9, 2017)

Done. #1500. Smooooooooth. Tomorrow I buff on the wheel. I can already taste the Chocolaté. Mit creme!!!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 10, 2017)

well done!


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 10, 2017)

A work of art. Beautiful.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 13, 2017)

I got it. Definitely not easy like aluminum. After the hours of sanding, a soft wheel with stainless compound showed tons of hazy LIGHT scratches, almost like a fog. I went to a firmer wheel with a cutting compound and Voila! No more haze. Back to the soft wheel and polishing rouge.  Like new money! Time to go back to the front fender and remove the haze. But, it's a big day. Air up the tires and move this thread/post to "What Bike Did You Ride Today?"


----------



## Boris (Jan 17, 2017)

With the amount of time, mixed with the pain and suffering you've put in, this bike is an absolute KNOCKOUT!!!!!!!! FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!! How about a nice clear shot of the entire bike? And thanks for passing your polishing knowledge along.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 17, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> With the amount of time mixed, with your pain and suffering you've put in, this bike is an absolute KNOCKOUT!!!!!!!! FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!! How about a nice clear shot of the entire bike? And thanks for passing your polishing knowledge along.



Thank you. I need about a week or so. I'm bringing the front fender up to the quality of the rear. Also, the seat post on these is 7/8, but I've got a 13/16. The Wald spacer isn't helping. The correct seat posts seem to be scarce, so I'm making an aluminum one. Also, the springs aren't holding my weight, so I'm fiddling with spacers. Once I can ride it without a wrench, I'll post some fotos.


----------



## vincev (Jan 17, 2017)

Quit teasing us.Post a picture of complete bike.


----------



## tech549 (Jan 18, 2017)

ya what vincev said!!!!


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 25, 2017)

Anybody out there ever try to find a chrome seat post that fits the frame and the seat that doesn't cost an arm and a leg and doesn't need to be re-chromed and is tall enough? I know I tried and finally said fugeddaboutit! Here's the answer. Aluminum. I still need to cut in the jamming wedge.


----------

